# The dirtiest car ever.



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys. I would like to show you all my zafira. i bought it very cheap as it needed a darn good clean, an ecu, pcv valve, heater fan and it had a leaking water pump. Im Vauxhall mechanic so no problem to me at all.

The pics are bit messed up but heres the before and afters of the interier. Ive not done the outside yet as waiting on some product.

I used, g101, auto smart brisk, wet vac and a steam cleaner. ive finished the trim off with some chemical guys vrp dressal.

I fixed the heater fan after i had finished cleaning the inside. when i turned it on loads of dust blew out so it does really need a hoover again. Its not totally finished yet still got little things like cleaning inside the air vents.

let me no what you think

PICS NOT WORKING. WONT BE LONG










































































Here are the afters. Just a little more to do as the heater fan blew dust everywhere and just some little touches here and there



























How people let there cars get like this is beyond me!!!!!


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry for the poor pics. They look crap lol. Will be doing the outside next week, including paint correction.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Bit of a difference! :doublesho

That was rank.

:thumb:


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks. I reckon it was a mobile rabbit hutch lol as there was loads of hay in the back but already cleaned most of that before I took photos. Wish I got better pics now. Will do a better write up on the exterior.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, it was disgusting!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Bloody hell that was filthy! How on earth do people get them like this??!
Good turnaround mate


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

That was disgusting. Are you sure the after pics are of the same car? If so that is an awesome turnaround; well done pal, I don my cap to you


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

You must have had a peg on the nose doing that!

Great turnaround


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good turnaround, but for dirtiest car ever try find the topic from a few years ago with the Sierra that hadn't been cleaned in ten years.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Jesus chris, has the previous owner been living in it? Was he a tramp. Well done :thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

That's brilliant, well done mate, I wouldn't even attempt to do that.


----------



## trailertrash (Jun 2, 2013)

I thought my son's was bad [ mobile skip ] till I saw that.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

That was awful, well done for bringing that back - and I see you had some "help" too :thumb:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

they look like 2 complete different interiors, good job.

I dont know how people can let cars get into such a mess, cars are quite a big expensive investment, why not look after it ?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Have seen worse and that was a zafira also, certainly been a workhorse and certainly looks like they would have been better with a pickup or twin cab.

Fantastic work there certainly a total makeover...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes your right. It's horrible having to tho k like that but your right. I just added all the pics I put in my album. 

Thanks for all the good words guys.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Superb turn around


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That was unreal, it looked like a farm yard! Top effort:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work mate 

I bet it smelled alot fresher too afterwards!


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh my God, this guy used the car to take hay from the meadow to the barn?

You done great job, car looks normal again.
As I can notice, parts for service are there.
How it looks outside, as inside or better?


----------



## dave89 (Mar 12, 2013)

Great job mate!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

'kinell that didn't need cleaning it needed mowing! Top stuff, can't wait for the outside..... :thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Bet that was a "turf" job cleaning that!!

Great turnaround, how anyone can drive a car in that state is beyond me.


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Yea there is a water pump and drive belt there as its leaking a little, also a drivers mirror as its damaged. The outside is dirty but good only one small didn't I can see at the mo and a 6" long scratch on the n/s/r door.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

i love to see the before and after in these dirty cars 

such a nice job, much better now


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god what a state.
but great job and looks all the better for it


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a mk5 astra sxi, tried cleaning my seats today as they are filthy and have them dirty/worn out looking stain kind of things on ha. Used the same george wet vax as you but didnt seem to get anywhere? Loads of dirt came out but stain stayed... any recommendation?


----------



## gavin_d (Jul 4, 2012)

what product are you using. I used g101 on the fabrix first, good scrub, extract then auto smart brisk in warm water, scrub then extract, some times you just need to keep going to get the worst out. 

Good luck. 

Post a pic!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Never ceases to amaze me how dirty people let a car get. Even with out the detailing bug there must be some kind of limit people go to. But obviously not for some.

Good job either way cleaning all that up. Made a hell of a difference.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow was is used as mobile Pig Sty? Great result


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow great work buddy.


----------

